# TAG Heuer Aquaracer Automatic watch



## hunted (Feb 3, 2010)

*TAG Heuer Aquaracer Automatic*
Most of the info is from www.tagheuer.com

This is a thread for those interested in TAG's simpel and elegant Aquaracer Automatic (not the 500m model). It's a watch that fits most people. The nice, simple and elegant design fits both casual and dress use (my opinion). It's also "inexpencive" to be an TAG and have Automatic movement, probably a good entrance model to the automatic world.

You can use the thread to learn, share and hang-out ;-)
Post pics of your Aquaracer, the movement (would be very interesting), celebs with the watch, links, discuss the watch or whatever!

*Series specifications:*
*Dial*: Black, Blue or Silver in different variations, Luminescent at each hourmark
*Dialglas*: Scratch-resistant sapphire crystal
*Day/Date*: 3 o'clock
*Crown*: Screw-in
*Case*: Solid steel, diameter 38.4mm or 41.0mm
*Bezel*: Unidirectional in Aluminum or Steel
*Caseback*: Screw-in, engraved with a diver's helmet
*Bracelet*: Brushed and/or Polisshed Steel with double safety clasp and diving extension or Black Rubber Strap
*Water Resistance*: 300 meters/ 1000 feet (except WAF2011.FT8010 which is 200m)

*Movement*: TAG Heuer Calibre 5 (Based on? ETA 2824-2 or Selita SW200?)
The watch is equipped with a self-winding mechanical movement. Each movement of your wrist activates the rotor which winds the spring and keeps your watch functioning. Completely wound up, your watch will continue to function for approx. 38 hours.

*Quick summary of TAG's Aquaracer Automati models (8. February 2010).*









Models (from tagheuer.com 8. February 2010):
WAB2010.BA0804
WAB2011.BA0803
WAF2010.BA0818
WAF2010.FT8010
WAF2011.BA0818
WAF2011.FT8010
WAF2110.BA0806
WAF2111.BA0806
WAF2112.BA0806
WAN2110.BA0822

If someone have more info, pics etc of the movement, please post!


----------



## AbsoluteMustard (Jun 22, 2009)

I believe the WAF and WAB are now discontinued. The TAG website isnt the most up to date info.

The WAN 300m is replacing the WAF.


----------



## happyguy82 (Jan 8, 2010)

yes the WAF is going at reduced prices now, even from ADs.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Good info, thanks for posting. :-!


----------



## hunted (Feb 3, 2010)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> I believe the WAF and WAB are now discontinued. The TAG website isnt the most up to date info.
> 
> The WAN 300m is replacing the WAF.


Seems like it. The only 300m Aquaracer in the 2009 TAG Heuer book is the WAN2110 which should be available with black and blue dail.
A short review of the WAN model.

I am wondering if these watches are being phased out to? Anyone who knows? In the TAG Aquaracer brochure there are only 500meter's . Also, non of TAG Heuers E-retailers had the WAN model...

My local AD told me that TAG is cuting down on models (probably why all the WAF and WAB models are discontinued). However, he did not know the new models in the Aquaracer range.


----------



## mhallman585 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hello, I just joined Watchuseek after I purchased my first TAG, the Aquaracer WAN2110 shown above. I posted the same question in a different thread, but this one seems more recent, and I'm still trying to navigate my way around!  My question is how durable are TAGs as far as water resistance is concerned? If I'm going to do some laps in the pool (I would most likely take it off anyway, but for peace of mind) will the chlorine hurt the watch at all? Maybe salt water is bad for the seals or soapy water when doing the dishes? Just want to cover my bases. Thanks in advance for any info; I'm def looking forward to learning more about watches from all of you!!


----------



## hunted (Feb 3, 2010)

From TAG manual:


> Cleaning. Be sure to rinse your watch regularly with fresh water and soap,
> especially after it has been in salt water.


I doubt that any of that will damage your watch. I have done all of the above except bathing it regulary in chlorine  
It is a divers watch so it shoud be resistant to these tings.


----------



## mhallman585 (Feb 8, 2010)

hunted said:


> From TAG manual:
> 
> I doubt that any of that will damage your watch. I have done all of the above except bathing it regulary in chlorine
> It is a divers watch so it shoud be resistant to these tings.


Good! Thanks for the info! Something tells me it might even stand up to a chlorine bath haha. Any advice for how often I should wind the watch? The AD told me every once in a while, but I was hoping for something more specific...I've been winding it about 30 revolutions in the morning when I go to put it on, but I'm wondering if it needs more or if I need to wind it periodically throughout the day. Again, thanks for the info!!


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

happyguy82 said:


> yes the WAF is going at reduced prices now, even from ADs.


If they are being phased out then they've been phasing it out for a while now because my WAF2010.FT8010 is over a year old and I got it at a lower price than I'm seeing today.

Here's a pic I took this morning while shoveling snow..


----------



## hunted (Feb 3, 2010)

I have only had my watch (WAB2010) for a cuple of weeks.
I wear my watch every day and have only winded my watch once, when I got it.
I am not sure, but I dont think it would be the best for your watch to wind it every day. It will maybe wear and tear on the watchs gasket, and maybe you have to service the watch more regulary against water resistans? Why bother with something that works fine?
Another thing I've heard is that a fully rewind watch may go a cuple of seconds faster than if its not fully rewind. So its a win-win (for me atleast). 
Am I right?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to WUS!


----------



## chains007 (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Everyone-

I'm new to the Tag forum. After owning a 2000 quartz series for 10 years and several Omegas in between, I decided to get add another Tag to my collection after I saw a good deal on a used aquaracer and I needed something for everyday rough wear that wouldn't cost me too much. Just picked it up today actually.

The seller advertised it as a WAB2010.BA0804 - and I'm pretty sure that it's legit, but I had a few questions:

- my watch doesn't say "Aquaracer" on the face...just "automatic". I assume that's because it's an old model? Does it still share the same model number? (WAB2010.BA0804) Other than the text, are there any other differences? When did they start adding the "aquaracer" text? (just trying to date how old this watch really is). Given that I'm missing this text, is the watch worth less?

- comparing what I have with the new model WAN2110.BA0822 - again, are these just cosmetic differences in the dial? I noticed the "Aquaracer" text again (but at the top now), and also "Calibre 5". Mine has a calibre 5 too? just doesn't say it?

Apologies if these are basic questions and the poor picture, just making sure my purchase was legit.

Thanks!
*

*


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

I found that same watch on couple of different replica sites. You can tell they're not legit because they don't have the word 'Aquaracer' and the word 'automatic' is in lower-case letters.


----------



## chains007 (Nov 23, 2009)

Thwizzit- are you sure? I don't think amazon would sell a replica would it? (their main picture doesn't show "aquaracer" either and has "automatic" in lower case too.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=470938631&pf_rd_i=507846

I somehow feel that they switched the text on the face sometime after it first came out. Anyone else on this forum who can confirm? Thanks.


----------



## hunted (Feb 3, 2010)

I have the WAB2010.BA0804, see picture.
Mine says aquaracer and Im pretty sure that TAG Heuer would use a different code if they made another version of the model.
An authentic WAB2010 has calibre 5 movement, but it is not written on the dial.


----------



## Thwizzit (Feb 3, 2009)

chains007 said:


> Thwizzit- are you sure? I don't think amazon would sell a replica would it? (their main picture doesn't show "aquaracer" either and has "automatic" in lower case too.


After seeing that I'm not sure but it seems Amazon has the one with no 'Aquaracer' and the lower case 'automatic' but the Tag Heuer site and the previous post have the word and the uppercase lettering. I do know that Amazon is not an authorized retailer of TAG product so maybe they're not genuine, I don't know.

Try emailing TAG Heuer directly and asking them. Is there a serial number on the back?


----------



## chains007 (Nov 23, 2009)

I took it to an AD this morning and they confirmed that it is indeed genuine. Apparently, when this aquaracer first came out and for the first year or two, it did NOT include the word "aquaracer" on the dial. Whew - got scared there for a minute!
I guess that makes my watch a vintage collectible


----------



## Sodiac (Dec 6, 2008)

Thwizzit said:


> If they are being phased out then they've been phasing it out for a while now because my WAF2010.FT8010 is over a year old and I got it at a lower price than I'm seeing today.
> 
> Here's a pic I took this morning while shoveling snow..


Hi guys:
I got a jones for a TAG lately and I see Thwizzit's photo of this Aquaracer, which is not only a great photo, it's a great-looking watch! I'm really liking it, just want to check, is this the same as the WAF2010.BA0818 shown here on the TAG website, but with a rubber strap instead of bracelet?

I'm assuming this is still a new model, currently in the TAG lineup for 2010?
Thanks!


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

yes.


----------



## Rippin (Jul 24, 2008)

Thwizzit said:


>


That's a great picture, Thwizzit!
I have the same one and it's a solid watch. If I had to criticize, it would be the very cheap lume dot on the bezel. I think it's a just a sticker and isn't covered by glass.


----------



## Elliot M (Nov 7, 2009)

Heres Mine: WAF2111.BA0806


----------



## acknasty (May 14, 2011)

Hi guys,

I am new to owning premium watches and I am very interested in learning more...

I currently own the Tag Heuer Aquaracer WAN2110.BA0822, I keep seeing that the movement in this watch is a modified ETA 2824-2. My question is what does it mean when a manufacturer modifies a movement, is it actually made by Tag or is this purchased by Tag and then upgraded? I know this may seem like a very novice question and in reality it is, I am simply hoping for some information from some educated watch owners. 


I am interested in acquiring the classic Hamilton Khaki Automatic H70555533. I think this is a beautiful watch at an economical value to add to my collection. I am wondering what the movement is in the Hamilton because I think it is also based off of the ETA 2824-2 but it is at a less expensive price point than my current Aquaracer. I am sure it is a great watch but I was hoping to get some opinions.

to recap, What is the difference between the movement in my Aquaracer and the ETA 2824-2 and can anyone confirm the movement in the Hamilton H70555533. 

Thanks for any help I am excited to join the forum.

Nick


----------



## Wisconsin Proud (Jun 22, 2007)

acknasty said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I am new to owning premium watches and I am very interested in learning more...
> 
> ...


Welcome, Nick. The truth is, there is little or no difference between the 2824 in the TAG vs the Hamilton. If one of them were certified as a chronometer there may be some parts that are upgraded but in the case of your two watches, the differences are mainly cosmeteic.

Why the price discrepancy? Mainly because of how each brand markets their product to a certain demographic. Brands project image and price is one way to do this. There are brands charging more for watches with similar movements to what TAG uses as well. For example, Cartier still uses some ETA movements in their watches and you will pay several thousand more for those because Cartier markets to a higher demographic.

Basically, throw out price comparisons when you are discussing luxury items like watches and jewelry. There are too many variable other than actual lproduct that go into their pricing strategies.


----------



## juin21 (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes, mine is from 2006-2007 and it does not say Aquaracer and automatic is in lowercase letters.

Using the going back in time website, the older aquaracers look like ours. Here is the link.

http://web.archive.org/web/20070425...an/automatic-watch/index.lbl?w=WAB2010.BA0804


----------



## wave77 (Jan 24, 2019)

AbsoluteMustard said:


> I believe the WAF and WAB are now discontinued. The TAG website isnt the most up to date info.
> 
> The WAN 300m is replacing the WAF.


I believe you are right as I also looked on Tag’s website and could not find the WAF nor WAB models. When was the WAN model introduced? What a shame though as I liked those two models.


----------



## jamesbiz (Sep 11, 2010)

wave77 said:


> I believe you are right as I also looked on Tag’s website and could not find the WAF nor WAB models. When was the WAN model introduced? What a shame though as I liked those two models.


Yes, I also believe he was right. 12 years ago.....


----------



## wave77 (Jan 24, 2019)

jamesbiz said:


> Yes, I also believe he was right. 12 years ago.....


Is that how long ago the changeover took place? Geez where the heck have I been? Lol


----------

